# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Αναβαθμίσεις και νέο Link στο DC που φιλοξενούνται οι υπηρεσίες του AWMN

## NetTraptor

Φαντάζομαι όλοι παρατήρησαν μια διακοπή όλων των υπηρεσιών για 2 και κάτι ώρες κατά τις 10μμ. Ίσως επίσης η πρόσβαση στο forum να είναι τώρα λίγο καλύτερη για κάποιες περιοχές.

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσε να προηγηθεί ανακοίνωση μιας και η απόφαση upgrade ήταν adhoc. 
Είχαμε στην διάθεση μας περισσότερο χρόνο από ότι υπολογίσαμε και εκμεταλλευτήκαμε την μακρινή βόλτα στον Αγ. Στέφανο.

Αναβαθμίστηκε το λειτουργικό όλων των VM host και προστέθηκαν κάποιες συνδέσεις LAN

Φτιάξαμε ακόμα ένα λινκ στο data center με Nikpet και το Maintenace έληξε λίγο μετά τις 12πμ.

Νέο ραντεβού σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα για να βελτιώσουμε Link να αλλάξουμε feeder και να επανενεργοποιήσουμε το link του Amar.

----------


## ysam

Σε ποιον θα γυρίσει τελικά αυτό το λινκ (amar)? 

Αν δεν γυρίσει κάπου ας υπάρχει έστω και με prepends αν είναι γιατί feedάρει τους υπερβόρειους.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ορθογραφικό (μα τι είπες εγώ... ποτέ!) "επανενεργοποιήσουμε" 
Ναι αν δεν το φτιάξει σύντομα ας βγει με κάπου αλλού να περνάει και τπτ. Τσάμπα κάθετε εκεί. Θέλει έλεγχο όμως γιατί το feeder είχε μέσα 250ml νερό χωρίς πλάκα!
Το στέγνωσα αλλά φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να έχει κολυμπήσει και τπτ άλλο. Δεν είχαμε άλλα υλικά μαζί οπότε πρέπει να το κοιτάξουμε ξανά. 

Επίσης έφυγε και το μικρό storage από εκεί για επισκευή. Μουγκάθηκε!
Θέλουμε και μια Μπαταρία για τον SAS controller ενός από τους Poweredge

Τέλος θα ήθελα να βοηθήσει κάποιος να κάνουμε ένα maintenance στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά βγάζοντας από εκεί το storage διότι μάλλον έχουν καεί δίσκοι. Να στρώσουμε και κανένα λινκ αν μείνει χρόνος. Εκεί μας παίρνει να κάνουμε μπούγιο και επιδρομή!

----------


## klarabel

Μόλις το είδα το λίνκ με Nikpet, αν και μου φαινόταν αδύνατο στην αρχή. 
Μιας και είμαστε πάρα πολύ κοντά με τον Χρήστο ( Νikpet ), αν χρειαστεί κάτι και μπορώ να βοηθήσω, πολύ ευχαρίστως.
Οσον αφορά και τα ΤΕΙ, είμαι και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## john70

Ρίχνε του κανα ξεμάτιασμα που και πού να μήν το πιάνει το μάτι  ::

----------

